# Introducing my new hamster



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

I brought her today from a pet store! i really liked her color, it's not commum over here! i named her Fiona from the american horror story!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Aww, she's so cute. Though I know from experience, they can be little devils.


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

i don't think they are little devils, i had about 10 of them in my life, shes very sweet


BlackBirdSeesYou said:


> Aww, she's so cute. Though I know from experience, they can be little devils.


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

Awww what a cutie! I love her color so much! Dwarves aren't necessarily nasty, they can be cage aggressive but if you know how to work with them and understand them, they're sweethearts! I've had a bunch of them in my life, too, and I adore them


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

definily you just need to know how to work with them!


Pandandelion said:


> Awww what a cutie! I love her color so much! Dwarves aren't necessarily nasty, they can be cage aggressive but if you know how to work with them and understand them, they're sweethearts! I've had a bunch of them in my life, too, and I adore them


----------

